# Educational LOA



## copycopy (Jul 9, 2021)

I was just I formed that there is no longer any educational LOAs. Is the abolishment of this company wide? I cannot seem.to find any information on this. Thank you.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 9, 2021)

copycopy said:


> I was just I formed that there is no longer any educational LOAs. Is the abolishment of this company wide? I cannot seem.to find any information on this. Thank you.


As far as I know they still exist. Talk to your ETL HR to find out more info


----------



## copycopy (Jul 9, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> As far as I know they still exist. Talk to your ETL HR to find out more info


It was my HR ETL who told us they no longer exist. I am about to lose a bunch of great employees who go out of state and cannot do on demand.


----------



## MrT (Jul 9, 2021)

We are not doing them anymore at my store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 9, 2021)

You may be on demand tm.








						MEGATHREAD - The On-Demand Team Member (ODTM) Thread
					

This benefit is becoming more popular and I wanted to get a single point to discuss and answer questions about the position.  Here's the skinny.  An On-Demand Team Member (will appear on the grid as "ODTM") is a Team Member who is no longer regularly scheduled and instead accepts a "stand-by" or...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 9, 2021)

Education leave is still found in the Target Leave of Absence Guidelines at Target Pay and Benefits website. It says to contact HR and that team members who are granted leaves of absence to pursue education opportunities may be placed on an unpaid education leave. (up to 12 months).


----------



## Dream Baby (Jul 10, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Education leave is still found in the Target Leave of Absence Guidelines at Target Pay and Benefits website. It says to contact HR and that team members who are granted leaves of absence to pursue education opportunities may be placed on an unpaid education leave. (up to 12 months).



If Spot denies your educational LOA I would just put in my notice and quit. 

You can always reapply later at Spot or anywhere else that might be hiring.

One the reasons Target allows an Educational LOA is to make their turnover rates lower than they really are.


----------

